# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti i Tiranës, në 5 më të mirët e Evropës!

## Lioness

*Universiteti i Tiranës, në 5 më të mirët e Evropës*


Ajo që kishte nisur si një lëvizje e thjeshtë studentore, as që ishte menduar të finalizohej me një triumf. Kompeticioni i radhës në Kanada vërtetoi realisht se studentët e Universitetit të Tiranës nuk të mahnisnin vetëm me anglishten perfekte, por edhe me projekte ambicioze në fushën e sipërmarrjes së lirë. Gjashtë projekte të Universitetit të Tiranës u prezantuan dhe ngjallën kureshtje të veçantë nga ana e jurisë, mes 1 000 universitetesh nga e gjithë bota. Ky vlerësim nuk është vetëm kaq. Kjo tregon se shkolla shqiptare po integrohet në nivele ndërkombëtare edhe me cilësi, duke hyrë në garë me universitete prestigjioze që kanë një traditë në sipërmarrje. Arritëm të hyjmë në garë, madje edhe të lëmë pas vende si Kanadaja, Suedia apo Japonia, - tregojnë dy pedagogët që kanë punuar me studentët, ërofesor Halit Xhafa dhe dekani i Fakultetit Ekonomik, Dhori Kule, duke kujtuar se vlerësimi i projekteve që u prezantuan u bë nga një komision prej 200 vetësh, me emrat më të njohur të biznesit në rang ndërkombëtar. Prezantimi i bërë përpos kornizës së përcaktuar tregoi se një brez të rinjsh, të ardhur nga një vend i vogël, kishin realizuar projekte të cilat jo vetëm janë një shkëndijë bashkëpunimi mes bizneseve dhe studentëve, por edhe një mundësi e cila u jep kryesisht studentëve të Ekonomikut të flasin përtej arritjeve në shkollë. Këtu nis edhe zanafilla e punësimeve të tyre në tregun vendës, pse jo edhe në atë ndërkombëtar. 
Kupa e botës

Për tri ditë me radhë, nga datat 5-7 tetor, mbi 1 200 studentë, rreth 400 biznesmenë të suksesshëm dhe 100 profesorë universitetesh nga 45 vende, morën pjesë në Kupën e Botës 2005 në Toronto, Kanada. Mes 45 skuadrave SIFE të përzgjedhura në konkurset kombëtare, Universiteti i Zimbabvesë u shpall Kampion Bote, ndërsa Universiteti Drury i SHBA-së u rendit në vend të dytë. Në pjesëmarrjen e tij të dytë radhazi në një eveniment të tillë ndërkombëtar, Universiteti i Tiranës arriti të kalojë në finale duke u renditur mes 5 skuadrave më të mira në Evropë që vinin nga vende me traditë në arsimin e lartë si Mbretëria e Bashkuar, Franca, Gjermania dhe Rusia.

*Projektet* 

18 projekte Made in Albania, u prezantuan në kompeticionin e SIFE në Kanada. Drejtori Ekzekutiv i SIFE për Shqipërinë, Jorida Tabaku, shpjegon se ky prezantim ishte kurorëzimi i punës njëvjeçare të studentëve dhe ishte vërtet i rëndësishëm, por akoma më i rëndësishëm është ndikimi i punës së këtyre studentëve në jetën e komunitetit. Projektet kanë qenë të gjithanshme në fushën e sipërmarrjes, turizmit, etikës në biznes, dhe edukimit të rinisë me principet e ekonomisë së tregut. Në fokusin e projekteve, turizmi i periferisë së kryeqytetit ishte një prej tyre, ku u përfshinë banorët e Pezës edhe Petrelës. Studentët ndihmuan që në këto zona të hapeshin dyqane, ku prodhimet tradicionale artizanale, jo vetëm që rritën të ardhurat, por ishin një hap, i cili çeli mundësinë e integrimit të turizmit në këto zona. 

Ishte emocionuese - tregon koordinatori i SIFE Saimir Sallaku - tek shikoje interesin e gjithanshëm që u tregua për skuadrën shqiptare. Kjo jo vetëm për prezantimin në konkurs dhe projektet, por edhe për gjatë shkëmbimit kulturor që është kthyer në një aktivitet tradicional të evenimentit ndërkombëtar. Gjatë këtij ekspozimi, të pranishmit patën mundësi të njiheshin me bukuritë natyrore dhe potencialet ekonomike që ofron Shqipëria për bizneset dhe turistët ndërkombëtar. Gjatë vizitës në stendën e Shqipërisë kryebashkiaku i Torontos, David Miller, u shpreh se Kisha dëgjuar për Shqipërinë, por tani po ndjehem i mahnitur më bukuritë e saj. Suksesi i sivjetshëm në Kanada pret tani më shumë projekte dhe po kaq vëmendje nga ata që mbështesin financiarisht që janë emrat e njohur të biznesit. Një ndër mbështetësit e SIFE, Behar Male, që shoqëroi ekipin si përfaqësues i Shqipërisë në jurinë ndërkombëtare, shprehet mjaft entuziast për punën e studentëve dhe mendon se iniciativa të tilla duhet të mbështeten fuqishëm dhe të përbëjnë urat lidhëse midis bizneseve dhe universiteteve. Ndërkohë një tjetër mbështetës, Andi Derhemi, drejtor i investimeve 2K Group, pohon se mbështetja duhet të bëhet e qëndrueshme dhe të kalojë në nivelin e bordeve këshilluese, për të promovuar lëvizjen SIFE dhe ndikimin që ka puna e studentëve në komunitetin tonë. 


*Çfarë është SIFE?*

SIFE (Students In Free Enterprise) është një lëvizje studentore ndërkombëtare, krijimi i së cilës daton qysh më 1975-ën, ndërkohë që nga mesi i viteve 90 shtriu shumë shpejt rrjetin e saj nga Amerika në të gjithë globin. Kjo lëvizje ka si qëllim tu japë studentëve mundësi për të konkretizuar njohuritë e tyre në vizione për të ardhmen dhe projekte që mund të shfrytëzohen në dobi të biznesit duke krijuar mundësi ekonomike në komunitetet ku ata jetojnë. Skuadra e parë e SIFE në Shqipëri është krijuar në mars të vitit 1996, duke u përqendruar fillimisht vetëm në Fakultetin Ekonomik të kryeqytetit, ndërkohë që më pas rrjeti u zgjerua, derisa në tetor të po këtij viti SIFE Albania kishte strukturat e saj në 5 universitete të tjera. Më shumë se 1 100 studentë janë përfshirë deri më sot në më shumë se 270 projekte SIFE, duke përmirësuar jetën e gjashtë komuniteteve të rëndësishme universitare, atyre të Tiranës, Kamzës, Shkodrës, Korçës, Vlorës dhe Elbasanit.


*PROJEKTI I BURGUT*

Një nga projektet e ideuara dhe zbatuara nga të rinjtë e SIFE Albania, është ai i punësimit të grave të Burgut 325 në kryeqytet. Në bashkëpunim me dy firma të prodhimit të këpucëve, të rinjtë e SIFE angazhuan 58 gra të dënuara në një prej proceseve të dorës, pasi ishin trajnuar fillimisht. Ato arritën që duke punuar për një pierudhë kohe në këtë projekt, u shpërblyen financiarisht dhe një pjesë të të ardhurave ia dërguan të afërmve, ndërsa një pjesë i përdorën për qëllime personale. Projekti i dha një mundësi jo vetëm grave të dënuara, por edhe biznesit, që përpos përfshirjes në projekt, të ndihmonin edhe në integrimin e tyre. 

Marre nga Shekulli

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Shume fjale te bukura shkruhen per ne neper gazeta. Por e verteta eshte shume e kundert per Universitetet Shqipare. Edhe per ekonomikun po ashtu.

Pegagoget jane kthyer si ata qe presin bileta, dhe ne kohe provimesh mbledhin parate nga studentet. Ne leksione shpjegojne nj epjese sa per te kaluar radhen.

dhe gazetat shkruajne per rezultatet qe arrin Arsimi yne i LARTE....


booooooo

----------


## Lioness

Sa skeptik qe je Xhuxho!  Qe dolen mire ne konkurs nuk genjejne gazetat.  Te gjithe e dime situaten ne universitetet e Shqiperise, por te pakten kur ndodhin gjera te tilla pozitive, ka nje fare shprese qe nuk i ka ardhur fundi sistemit tone shkollor.

----------


## nausika

Per tu mburrur duhet te mburremi per studentet tane, qe studiojne jo vetem ne shqiperi po edhe ne vende te tjera. Sistemin arsimor e kemi pasur shume perpara europes edhe Amerikes Veriore sepse ne pergjithesi kemi qene me te perparuar ne te gjitha lendet...
Nejse, Nga titulli kujtova se ishte bere Universiteti i Tiranes si Harvardi i Amerikes...dhe me ngriu gjaku ..lol...

U lumte studenteve tane qe na nderuan :Lulja3:

----------


## D@mian

Me sa duket ka marre pjese ne konkurs ajka boterore e universiteteve.
Vendin e pare e paska zene Univ i Zimbaves. 
Duket qe konkurrenca ka qene e forte. Nje triumf i vertete ...

----------


## Iliriani

Mos genjejme veten.

Universiteti i Tiranes eshte pasqyre e shoqerise shqiptare me te gjitha te metat e saj.

Ka dege te tera qe jane shume skandal qe nga baza laboratorike deri te ajo qe provimi miret me para, kontrabande qe e diskretiton komplet cdo gje, ne zero.

Ne e kemi ne dore po te duam e bejme dhe nga me te miret e europes.

Shqiperia nje gje ka treguar

KA TALENTE

PETAGOG E STUDENT qe dhe ne europe e amerike e kane treguar veten.


Ajo qe me shqeteson mua eshte dhe debati qe behet tani eshte teper i gabuar nga te gjitha palet.
Perfitojne matrapazet.
Nuk flas me teper se nuk ja vlen se universiteti eshte bere si kooperative.

----------


## Iliriani

Haruat 'Universitetin e Beratit' edhe ai do jete ne 5 ce.

Duke qene ne Gjirokastra edhe Universiteti i Gjirokastres edhe ai.

Nje te mire i sjell qytetit ky universitet

Shume femra

Te cilat ne 4 vjet universitet, si 'intelektuale ne formim', me shume se biologji e letersi apo vlerat intelektuale te qytetit, Cabein Kadarene etj

Mesojne emrat e kolegeve te Zanit, Gaxhait etj ne Gjirokaster.

I pershendes te gjitha me kengen

'O c'mu me qejfi, tu prish Mercedezi'

----------


## ridy85

Pershendetje te gjitheve
Un jetoj ne Itali. Kte vit mbarova gjimnazin ktu dhe jo per tu mburrur por dola me maksimumin. I vetmi ne te gjith gjimnazin. Un jam shqiptar dhe arrita te dilja me nje not shum me te lart se sa vet italianet. Kjo gje kam ven re se ndodh me shum shqiptar ktu ne Itali, te cilet kan filluar shkollen ne Shqipri dhe e vazhdojn ktu ne Itali. Kam degjuar per lemshin neper universitet shqiptare, por baza q merr ne shkollat shqiptare esht shum me e lart ne krahasim me ate qe behet ktu ne Itali. Prandaj nuk habitem shum kur degjoj se Universiteti i Tiranes esht nga 5 me te miret.

----------


## i_lezeçëm

Shqiperia ka sistem te forte arsimor, une kam kryer filloren atje dhe nje vit gjimnaz dhe ketu ne shkollen time ne Detroit them me gojen plot se jam ose kam qene me i mire.

Pse?

Une ora e pare qe fillova ishte Gjeografi, dhe une aq mire dija gjeografi sa qe dija mund te them cdo shtet ku gjendet dhe shume gjera tjera, keto ketu mahniteshin mendonin se kane te bejne me gjeni, ashtu me behej edhe me lendet tjera, jo se dua te lavderoj veten por vertet Shqiperia si teori ka shume shkolla te forta, eshte fakt se na mungon praktika por per to s'kemi kushte te mira kete duhet te pranojme.

Nejse, mua nuk me vjen cudi kjo gje, levdata nese eshte e vertete.

----------


## Prototype

Mendoj se universitetin e kemi vertete te mire por nxenesit ama ... shumica e marrin me para shkollen ajo dihet  :i ngrysur: 
ama si shkollat shqiptare ska .. madje as ketu ne Kanada /// :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

evelyn mir e ke yllo fakti osht qe jo se nuk jan tpergatitur studentat po ste lejn msuset me e kalu klasen pa lek kshuqe... i gjith faji i bi atyne lart si gjithmon u shouldnt be suprised.

----------


## Blue_sky

Kam pak a shume njohuri mbi sistemet arsimore ne Shqiperi,si dhe njohuri me te thella te universiteteve perendimore dhe mund te them me plot goje qe Shqiperia eshte shume larg standarteve europiane.Kete e tregon dhe numri i madh i universitareve ne Shqiperi te cilet pasi emigrojne nuk arrijne te ingranohet ne sistemet perkatese.

Natyrisht do kete studente qe mundohen te arrijne diku me tutje,prinderit e te cileve kane para te ju paguajne ndonje kurs ekstra anglishteje,frengjishteje ose ndonje udhetim studimi ne nje vend si Kanada por rrafshi mesatar i studentit shqiptar nuk ploteson standartet e duhura krahasuar me nje student euro-perendimor.Ne vendin ku banoj studentet shqipetare qe mund te kene arrritur te penetrojne ne dege universitare numerohen ne gishtat e njeres dore.(dhe ato qe mund te penetrojne,ngelin nga 2-3 vjet,mgjth keto 2-3 vjet mund ti thone vetes qe jam ne universitet,edhe pse s'levizin nga viti i 1)


Ai argumenti siper qe thote mbi anglishten me duket arsye mjaft e dobet per tu marre si baze,duke pare qe studentet ne vendin ku banoj minimum 2-3 gjuha te huaja i flasin perfekt.Te fokusohesh vetem ne nje gjuhe s'eshte aq e veshtire.

Dhe dicka qe nuk do ngaterroja shume eshte sistemi i universiteteve ne Amerike-Canada si dhe ato Euro-Perendimore: ne Europe nuk gjen universitete te dores te dyte ose te trete sic mund te gjesh ne Amerike-Canada,dhe shume njerez qe njoh(shqipetare ne Usa,Canada))studiojne ne universitete te tilla.Mirepo ne Europe niveli i tyre eshte pak a shume i njejte(flas per Gjermani,France,Belgjike,Hollande...UK deri diku).Standartet jane super te larta,ndaj dhe penetrimi i studenteve shqipetare ne 5 shtetet qe permenda mesiper eshte shumeeeeee me i vogel se ne vende ku universitetet standartizohen ne shkalle nivelesh.

Aman o njerez,se te kishte qene nder 5 me te miret do na kishin mbytur euro-perendimoret Tiranen e jo studentet shqipetare ambasadat e huaja per i cope vize qofte dhe per Itali.

----------


## friendlyboy1

universiteti i tiranes si cdo universitet tjeter ne bot eshte per te gjith nxensit por ne fakt ne te vertet cdo universitet eshte i mir per ata qe kan prirje ose studiojn shume. Po te jesh i shkelqyer nuk ke nevoj as per profesor as per te shkuar ne klass, i meson vet duke lexuar nga kurioziteti. kete e kan then profesora me emer ne shqiperi nuk po e e them un.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Mendoj se universitetin e kemi vertete te mire por nxenesit ama ... shumica e marrin me para shkollen ajo dihet 
> ama si shkollat shqiptare ska .. madje as ketu ne Kanada ///



Po ç'jane keto fjale? Prandaj njihet Universiteti i Tiranes ne Bote. I vetmi universitet qe ka qene ndonjehere ne Shqiperi per-sembari ka qene Universiteti Bujqesor i Tiranes (qe para 97 e njihte e gjithe bota). Pse? Sepse i ka pasur te gjitha si bazen mesimore, si profesoret e dalluar apo dhe ambientet laboratorike ( per kuriozitet sote me teper se 60-65% e gjithe terrenit te tij eshte populluar nga vilat e te ardhureve).

Pse universitet i thone ku çdo gje behet me ate qe e quajne "pare". E dashur Evelyn shko njehere tek ekonomiku jep ndonje provim dhe eja flasim perseri.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

Harrova dhe diçka per karten e Bolonjes: Çfare kane marre ne leksion ata qe kane bere vjet,  ate po marrin ne leksion dhe ata qe po bejne sivjet ( e kam fjalen per programin mesimor). Karta e Bolonjes disa tema, ore mesimi i ka hequr nga qarkullimi por profesoret tane me "grada shume" purtojne qe t riorganizojne edhe njehere leksionet e tyre dhe japin çfare kane dhene vjete, parvjet, mbi-parvjet .......

ps: duhet te permendim qe ka nje shtrese petagogesh qe i jane pershtatur kartes se bolonjes

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> *Universiteti i Tiranës, në 5 më të mirët e Evropës*
> 
> 
>  Arritëm të hyjmë në garë, madje edhe të lëmë pas vende si Kanadaja, Suedia apo Japonia,



Krahasohet universiteti i Tiranes me Upsal-in e Suedis?

----------


## Isomer937

Nje pyejte kisha une:

Vertet jemi ne pescen Evropiane po sa Universitete nga Evropa kishte ? Mos kishte gje 5?

Kur vendin e pare e merr Zimbave a c'i thone dhe ne vend te dyte na del nje Drury nga USA me lind pyetja cfare Universitetesh kane marre pjese ne kete konkurs. Po qe se ky Drury University eshte ne Missouri duket nje kolegj fare surrogato. Si puna e kategorise te III, kerkesat per admission jane fare dobet perfshi ketu:
1) TOEFL Test of English as a Foreign Language: 530 (paper-based test), 197 (computer-based test)

2) SAT: College Board Scholastic Aptitude Test: 500 Verbal

Megjithate urime per arritjen. Une degjoj ne menyre te vazhdueshme si nuk njihen diplomat shqiptare ne bote dhe detyrohen njerezit te marrin kurse per konvertim diplome dhe me the te thashe kur ne kemi nje nga 5 Universitetet me te mira ne Evrope.

----------


## Lioness

> Krahasohet universiteti i Tiranes me Upsal-in e Suedis?


m.g.q.n.t.v apo te tjere.  Me vjen keq qe ky debat po behet duke u bazuar vetem nga titulli; ne artikull behet e qarte qe Universiteti i Tiranes hyri ne 5 me te mire ne baze te 6 projekteve qe ishin prezantuar, dhe ne baze te ketij prezantimi, te punes qe kishin bere studentet dhe pedagoget iu dha merita.  Artikulli eshte mese specifik.  Ndoshta titulli eshte pergjithesor, por sic dihet ne gazetari duhen tituj te tille sensacional qe t'u terheqi vemendjen lexuesve.  
Megjithate, disa prej jush sic duket nuk rate ne kete "gracke" gazetarske, dhe gjykimi juaj filloi dhe mbaroi me titullin.

----------


## Isomer937

> Vertet jemi ne pescen Evropiane po sa Universitete nga Evropa kishte ? Mos kishte gje 5?


Nga Evropa kishte gjithsej 14 vende (perfshi ketu vende te kalibrit te larte Kazakistan, Kirgistan, Billorusi, Sloveni, e ca te tjera)

Nga Bota kishte vende si Gana, Nigeria, Kili, Senegali, Nikaragua e skudra te tjera te ketij kalibri. 

Mgjate Urime per suksesin!!!

Po genjeshtren e titullit nuk e ha as une as te tjere qe e dine se kush eshte Universiteti i Tianes.

----------


## Mataleo

*D@mian ma more prej gojesh pergjigjen!* 
Sa per te tjeret qe jeni fan te Unit. Shqiptar, thirrini mendies. 
Arsimi nuk eshte i pambarur nga shoqeria dhe niveli i zhvillimit i vendit qe ndodhet...   

Ne vend te pare paska dale Uni i Zimbaves. ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! 
Per ca konkuruan, per gjah luanesh ne afrike???

----------

